# Possible roster



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

Juan Dixon/Chris Duhon/Rafer Alston
Eddie Jones/Courtney Alexander/Deshawn Stevenson
Jeery Stackhouse/ Luol Deng
Allan henderson/Pedrag Drobnejak
Marcus Fizer/Erving "tragic Johnson

This would get them to the playoffs for sure, but the salary might be a problem.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> Juan Dixon/Chris Duhon/Rafer Alston
> Eddie Jones/Courtney Alexander/Deshawn Stevenson
> Jeery Stackhouse/ Luol Deng
> ...


I highly doubt that team makes the playoffs.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Possible roster*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that team makes the playoffs.


Look at the potential and the experience. It can happen.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> Juan Dixon/Chris Duhon/Rafer Alston
> Eddie Jones/Courtney Alexander/Deshawn Stevenson
> Jeery Stackhouse/ Luol Deng
> ...


Alston is a UFA, Fizer is a RFA, Alexander is a RFA (who I doubt is unprotected, not with the Hornets only needing to leave one guy open with Mashburn on the team), Stevenson is a RFA. That's four guys you either can't pick or don't automatically join your squad if you do pick them. You may mean that you want to sign them as FAs, and if you do, that's a different story.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Possible roster*



> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Alston is a UFA, Fizer is a RFA, Alexander is a RFA (who I doubt is unprotected, not with the Hornets only needing to leave one guy open with Mashburn on the team), Stevenson is a RFA. That's four guys you either can't pick or don't automatically join your squad if you do pick them. You may mean that you want to sign them as FAs, and if you do, that's a different story.


I guess we can drop those guys and get Elden Campbell, Anthony Johnson, Dahntay Jones, and Kevin Ollie.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Not enough salary.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Bobcats may select no more than one player from each team.

That means you wouldn't be able to get both Juan Dixon and Jerry Stackhouse from the Wizards.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Possible roster*



> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> 
> Look at the potential and the experience. It can happen.


That potential won't be ready next year, and in fact the only person that has any potential yet to be realized on that team is Deng.

MJG's already mentioned that four people on that team likely wouldn't be signed.

And that frontcourt is just brutal. Alan Henderson as your starting PF? He can't stay healthy for a week straight. The likely starting frontcourt is Fizer/Drobnjak, and that's not all that much better. Wouldn't make the playoffs, at least.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

How bout this. It's rumore that we get the 5th pick if we get Stackhouse from the Wizards
*Starters*
Shaun Livingston
Jerry Stackhouse
Luol Deng
Fortson
James


*Our Reserves* 
Croshere
Kapono
Bell
Dahntay Jones
Gerald Wallace
Stepania
Chucky Atkins

I like deng and Stackhouse both.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Jones and Bell both from Grizz cant happen.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

How bout this. It's rumore that we get the 5th pick if we get Stackhouse from the Wizards
Starters
Shaun Livingston
Jerry Stackhouse
Luol Deng
Fortson
James


Our Reserves 
Croshere
Kapono
Ervin "Tragic" Johnson
Dahntay Jones
Gerald Wallace
Stepania
Chucky Atkins

I like deng and Stackhouse both.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

You can check mine on Mock Offseason but here is the roster:
Wright/Stepania
Okafor/Pachulia
Walker/Wallace
Stackhouse/Pavolovic
Livingston/Cook/Strickland


----------



## presa (Jun 15, 2004)

What do you think about this team? I think could be quite good, and with future, although I don't know for sure if it would be possible.

Starters:

Ben Gordon - A. Macijauskas - A. Nocioni - M. Fizer - C. Mihm

Bench:

Juan Dixon - Q. Woods - J. Kapono - L. Woods - some more people.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

For the money, Qyntel Woods from Portland wouldn't be such a bad pick up. but I see that some people have Omar Cook instead. Either player would be worth the peanuts that they play for. I doubt that Woods is going to be in Portland much longer and this would help his career and you would get some highlights from taking him, but then again, Omar has shown some great passing in his limited time with Portland.

Tough call for the Bobcat GM. :yes:


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

If I were the Bobcats, I'd be looking at the following...

PG: Tony Delk, Howard Eisley
SG: Eddie Jones, Courtney Alexander
SF: Luol Deng (with the pick), Qyntel Woods
PF: Maurice Taylor, Allan Henderson
C: Lorenzen Wright, Jahidi White

I'm not sure on the backup power forward - you could grab Antoine Walker from the Mavericks rather than Hendu, but there are probably better ways to spend your money. I think the team above, especially if Deng turns out to be as good as advertized, could compete for one of the lower-end playoff spots. 

Mo Taylor is a reliable low-post scorer, assuming he can stay healthy. Jahidi and Lorenzen (White & Wright) can play good defense and get rebounds. And while the backcourt is getting kinda old, those guys can still play - Eddie Jones needs an inside scorer to play with (Taylor could suffice), and Delk just needs someone who can take enough of his minutes (Eisley's decent, though not spectacular). This team, on paper, looks better than the current Knicks and Celtics to me.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

take Antoine Walker and Jerry Stackhouse


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> If I were the Bobcats, I'd be looking at the following...
> 
> PG: Tony Delk, Howard Eisley
> ...


That is too much salary. People need to realize that Charlotte doesn't have the same cap as every other team. Also Eisley and White are both from Phoenix.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Possible roster*



> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> 
> Look at the potential and the experience. It can happen.


 That's one of the stupidest things I've heard.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Possible roster*



> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> That's one of the stupidest things I've heard.


Why is that so stupid


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

the bobcats cant take both stackhouse and dixon. they can only take one player at most from each team.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> That is too much salary. People need to realize that Charlotte doesn't have the same cap as every other team. Also Eisley and White are both from Phoenix.


What is their Cap? 35million?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It's 2/3 of the regular cap. So like $28M.


----------

